
$3M dollar missile used to shoot down a $200 drone - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39277940
======
tmaly
I am in the wrong business

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Me too, there's a big opportunity in anti drone weapons. It's something I
wouldn't want to do. Given the tit for tat nature of weapons, I'm sadden where
this will eventually lead.

